# NZXT Kraken M22  rgb funktioniert nicht mehr



## Samo471 (23. September 2019)

Hallo liebe Community, hatte im Frühling mein Pc bei einem bekannten Elektronik  Unternehmen zusammen bauen lassen . und heute bemerkt das mein NZXT Kraken gar nicht mehr leuchtet . Habe es dan versucht mit der CAM es zu steuern aber der Kraken hat nicht reagiert . Die anderen Lüfter reagieren auf die Beleuchtungssteuerung doch der Kragen nicht. Bitte um Hilfe. Screenshot von der CAM ist hochgeladen. Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen. Außerdem habe ich jetzt auch zweifel ob die Kühlung auch problemlos läuft.


----------

